# Viper 771XV remote



## Sigonella31 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey all-
I have an old Viper 771XV remote starter/alarm that has been great over the years. Recently the "start report" to identify that my vehicle has actually started no longer works. I now get the "failed start" tone and light flash. Any ideas to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Probably an update for the system, call the link in my sig they may help you out.


----------

